# Target Dating Policy????



## Dia512 (Apr 25, 2013)

I am not really sure on the dating policy for work, except I know you cannot date your direct supervisor. My specific question is can at APTL date anyone in their store....more specifically can an APTL date a SrTL??


----------



## AllThingsTarget101 (Apr 26, 2013)

:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:

I am sure someone can gladly answer that for you..


----------



## Dia512 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Target Dating*

Though I would post this in the general section to, to get some answers...I am not really sure on the dating policy for work, except I know you cannot date your direct supervisor. My specific question is can at APTL date anyone in their store....more specifically can an APTL date a SrTL??


----------



## Barcode (Apr 26, 2013)

Another one of these threads 

Ap needs approval to date anyone afaik.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 26, 2013)

Don't do it.



AllThingsTarget101 said:


> http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/3994-dating-policy?highlight=dating
> http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthr...your-pens-in-the-company-ink?highlight=dating
> http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/3418-Dating?highlight=dating
> http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthr...-and-TM-in-the-same-building?highlight=dating
> Those references should suffice...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 26, 2013)

Don't do it.



AllThingsTarget101 said:


> http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/3994-dating-policy?highlight=dating
> http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthr...your-pens-in-the-company-ink?highlight=dating
> http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/3418-Dating?highlight=dating
> http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthr...-and-TM-in-the-same-building?highlight=dating
> Those references should suffice...


----------



## Dr Laytex (Apr 26, 2013)

View attachment OH-BOY-ITS-THIS-THREAD-AGAIN.jpg


----------



## sigma7 (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone can date whoever they want as long as they keep it on the dl. Once anyone finds out, they're basically screwed. ETLs and TLs dating anyone below them is a no, but it happens all the time. If they want to date, they better keep it secret. If things get serious, one of them has got to move stores before they come out. It just is bad for an ETL's career. APTL is probably the same. And if they're a serial workplace dater...they become somewhat of a joke and topic of conversation at their store.


----------



## ptl (Apr 26, 2013)

Can we impose a new filter that blocks new threads with "date" or "dating" anywhere in them from being posted?


----------



## AllThingsTarget101 (Apr 26, 2013)

ptl said:


> Can we impose a new filter that blocks new threads with "date" or "dating" anywhere in them from being posted?



I like that idea, immensely!


----------



## AllThingsTarget101 (Apr 26, 2013)

Two of these in one day!


There is a SEARCH bar people...


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 26, 2013)

AllThingsTarget101 said:


> Two of these in one day!
> 
> 
> There is a SEARCH bar people...



I'm pretty sure most people just see those as a decoration.


----------



## Dying Sun (Apr 26, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> AllThingsTarget101 said:
> 
> 
> > Two of these in one day!
> ...



lol good one ardon: its not like it has a great big search icon next to it


----------



## AssetsProtection (Apr 26, 2013)

I should make a table with who can date who without approval or not.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 26, 2013)

For the 987,345,986,435th time, nobody is allowed to date AP.


----------



## antivibe (Apr 26, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> For the 987,345,986,435th time, nobody is allowed to date AP.



Not even non-target employees? Are you freaking serious?


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 26, 2013)

And there's Big Ben and Parliament........



AllThingsTarget101 said:


> Two of these in one day!



By the same person, no less.


----------



## AllThingsTarget101 (Apr 26, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > For the 987,345,986,435th time, nobody is allowed to date AP.
> ...



Now that's a dumb assumption.... I hope it was sarcasm.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Apr 26, 2013)

ptl said:


> Can we impose a new filter that blocks new threads with "date" or "dating" anywhere in them from being posted?



Yeah seriously. I know I advocate for answering questions but come on people. If you read the subjects on the first few pages of threads here or general target chat dating questions are answered often!!!!


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 27, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > For the 987,345,986,435th time, nobody is allowed to date AP.
> ...



Don't you know, celibacy is part of the core rolls.


----------



## mxrbook (Apr 27, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> For the 987,345,986,435th time, nobody is allowed to date AP.



Who would want to?  I mean, uh, it's in the policy book because there has to be an explanation why AP never has dates, right?  

"I don't date because it's against policy" sounds much better than "Uh, I can't find anyone who will date me."

Please, take this in the manner in which it was intended - joking!  I love AP.  I'd even date AP if it was allowed.   and I wasn't married.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Apr 27, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> For the 987,345,986,435th time, nobody is allowed to date AP.



Sorry sir but you are wrong.


----------



## Chrissys mom (Apr 27, 2013)

Refer to handbook. 1 Paragraph on everything dating! Real difficult.


----------



## StaticSun (Apr 27, 2013)

anddddd we're done.

We don't need another thread about this. Please do some searching.


----------

